# [very spoilers] White Wyrms' Boss?



## Fox Lee (Feb 22, 2011)

Okay seriously... in _Scourging_, when the group finds the letter marked "M" indicating that the Wyrms are to go after Erdan Menash, who is the "M" supposed to point to? I need to know, because I'm changing so many names - I don't want to ruin the clue ^^; But I can't find it anywhere in the module. So, anybody... M?


----------



## Truename (Feb 24, 2011)

It's Makung Shaftobem from Adventure #3. Makung is a male half-elf fighter from Sindaire who fled Khagan Onamdammin’s paranoia with 50 of his men and three ships. His partner is Cernaban Gremman, a halfling from the same module. The White Wyrms are a crime syndicate that's heavily funded by Ragesia, but isn't Ragesian per se.


----------



## Fox Lee (Feb 24, 2011)

Ah, wonderful. Thanks Truename


----------

